# Zeus Dual Bubble Tank glass



## zadiac (6/7/18)

Do any of the vendors have the bubble tank yet for the Zeus Dual? If not, do any of you plan to bring them in in the near future?

https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-bubble-glass-tube.html

Thanks.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/7/18)

if you don't come right mine will be here on Tuesday 
here is one 
http://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-zeus-dual-coil-rta-bubble-glass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/18)

@zadiac it's actually called Zeus Dual RTA, not double. Just for clarification.


----------



## zadiac (6/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @zadiac it's actually called Zeus Dual RTA, not double. Just for clarification.



Ok. Sorry. Typo there. Fixed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (6/7/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> if you don't come right mine will be here on Tuesday
> here is one
> http://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-zeus-dual-coil-rta-bubble-glass



Thanks. Will check it out.


----------

